# Using a different Kibble as treats?



## geissap (Sep 7, 2010)

I watch these youtube videos and stuff off of Dog Star Daily and how they train these dogs with treats. They go through ALOT of treats though. What are these small little treats that they're using? Is it just kibble? 

If I have my dog on 4Health and then pick up a bag of TOTW can I just use the TOTW as treats for a puppy specifically for training? Or what brand sells little bity treats like that? Recommendations?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are using kibble for training the dog may not see it as high value unless the dog is _really_ food driven
I really like to use string cheese or cubed cheese(especially if you spit it to the dog)
or the natural balance rolls cut in small pieces, that goes a long way for the $.
Because you are using lots of food while training take that in consideration as far as meal portions(so you don't end up with a chunky puppy) and train before feeding a meal so the dog is more willing to work.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can definitely use kibble if your dog will work for kibble. Around the house I've used it a lot, especially with puppies - I'll use part of their meals as training treats. But as Jane said, often you need something of higher value, especially in distracting environments. 

Practically any treat can be cut into small pieces - jerky (I like Solid Gold brand) treats, freeze dried liver, and roll foods like Natural Balance, in addition to people food such as cheese and hot dogs. Zukes Mini Naturals are the perfect size as-is, or they can even be cut in half to make them even smaller. Ideally, your treats should be about the size of a small pea or less.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use kibble that I moisten a bit so it plumps up and gets soft. I also use the Natural Balance and cut it into bites, but still the fav it cubed cooked chicken or cheese sticks


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

What are natural balance rolls?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

At home where there are not so many distractions and with a highly food driven dog, I have found kibble is a good reward. I never feed the pup its whole meal in a bowl. That is a waste of great motivators! 

I do sometimes use a different kibble for variety. I also find it helpful to mix it up with different treats in a session. Sometimes kibble, sometimes bits of cheese, other taste training treats, etc. They seem to perk up when they don't know what treat might be coming next! 

Keeping the training motivating, interesting, fun and filled with a high rate of reward is important in puppy training.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I feed my dogs their regular kibble and many times will buy like the sample size bags of Acana or Orijen or small bag of TOTW to have as training treats. I will also get sample bags of Natures variety and other grainfree kibbles (free in many local pet stores)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

clearcreekranch said:


> What are natural balance rolls?


**** Van Patten's Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls

I cut it into thin slices, about 1/4" thick and then stack up a few slices and cube them. The only drawback is that you do need to keep it refrigerated, but you can cut up a bunch and freeze it, taking out what you need for a few days or a week or so at a time to store in the fridge. I just put as much in my treat bag as I expect to use that day and if there's any left I toss the threat bag in the fridge overnight. 

I've never met a dog who didn't LOVE it!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I use kibble during walks for the normal heel, sit, down, look at me...and I always bring hot dogs for the need to really get their attention since they started over-reacting when spotting another dog. I have a variety of treats in our treat jar, it varies from Mother Hubbard to Paul Newman's treats.


----------

